# V72.40 vs V72.41



## traci.susong@gmail.com (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello,
When is it appropriate to use codes V72.40 vs V72.41. I work in an outpatient infusion center and we will begin to provide all women of child bearing age (55 and under) an HCG test to confirm that they are not pregnant before chemo is administered. What is the appropriate code to use.


----------



## britbrit852003 (Aug 10, 2011)

Either code would be appropriate depending on if the test was neagitve or positive


----------



## traci.susong@gmail.com (Aug 10, 2011)

So we can't code it until AFTER the test is performed? So what is written on the req in order to perform the test?


----------



## preserene (Aug 12, 2011)

'To exclude pregnancy' for treatment with chemotherapy !!  OR 'to rule out pregnancy' for treatment with Chemotherapy !!  That is the aim of the test before starting on/continuing chemptherapy.


----------



## traci.susong@gmail.com (Aug 12, 2011)

To rule out that the patient is pregnant (basically to confirm negative) using CPT 84702 prior to administering chemo


----------



## preserene (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes to rule out pregnancy by 84702 or 84703. The quantitative test is the most specific  and to be sure of highest specificity.
If it positive, the chemo would not be started /continued. The test may have to be repeated until the doctor is sure of non pregnant status for the patient.


----------



## Mojo (Aug 12, 2011)

traci.susong@gmail.com said:


> So we can't code it until AFTER the test is performed? So what is written on the req in order to perform the test?



Look at V72.63, pre-procedural lab exam.


----------



## preserene (Aug 12, 2011)

Majo. I had a 'lure' at this code too but the word pre-procedural seemed to me not very appropriate  because the treatment with chemptherapy  did not convince me for a"procedure"in its literal sense. But now that you suggested I raise my eyebrows why not in its coding Procedural sense; to some extent could be !!!??


----------



## Mojo (Aug 12, 2011)

preserene said:


> Majo. I had a 'lure' at this code too but the word pre-procedural seemed to me not very appropriate  because the treatment with chemptherapy  did not convince me for a"procedure"in its literal sense. But now that you suggested I raise my eyebrows why not in its coding Procedural sense; to some extent could be !!!??



Yes, the gray areas of coding are mind-boggling. I suppose it offers job security.


----------

